# Best time to shop for AI hydras?



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thinking of upgrading lighting system. Just wondering if anyone has seen sales on AI Hydra or Raidons during Boxing week, etc. It's getting close so I can wait for a couple of weeks if better prices are expected soon.


----------

